
Ray Dalio – The World Has Gone Mad and the System Is Broken - tacon
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/world-has-gone-mad-system-broken-ray-dalio/
======
icu
So if Dalio is right, what can we do? I'm interested in what others here on HN
have to say. My gut feeling is that you are best served creating financial
assets to capture the transfer of wealth and then store that wealth in a non
financial asset way, in a location where property rights are completely
dependable. Maybe you can do what Buffet is doing and sit on piles of cash,
and then just buy everything you want when the market crashes, however there
are risks keeping such huge reserves of liquidity, not the least of which is a
sudden devaluation of the dollar.

------
staticautomatic
"The System" is never broken. It works as it's intended to work by the people
who control it.

------
ohiovr
Its no madder than it was 10 years ago.

~~~
lioeters
From the article: "This set of circumstances is unsustainable and certainly
can no longer be pushed as it has been pushed since 2008."

------
dredmorbius
This is largely meaningless permabear evergreen ranting.

